# E60 interior snapshot



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, as you can see informants are working night and day for me


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: 

How many cases of "Free Kick" is this going to cost you  :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *:rofl:
> 
> How many case of "Free Kick" is this going to cost you  :dunno:  *


Sheeesh, we don't want to go in there


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Sheeesh, we don't want to go in there  *


LOL

I for one appreciate your efforts:thumbup:

But between your *payments* and Patrick's visit to the warehouse I see a decline in 2nd quarter profits for you :wow: :lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Red tape over the Roundel on the steering wheel is an interesting feature ... like no one could figure out that it is a BMW.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *But between your *payments* and Patrick's visit to the warehouse I see a decline in 2nd quarter profits for you :wow: :lmao: *


Uh, actually I have never been to Hamburg ... nope, or to a certain warehouse located on Horner Weg :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Uh, actually I have never been to Hamburg ... nope, or to a certain warehouse located on Horner Weg :eeps: *


Deny deny deny deny  That is the way Patrick 

*phil on google looking up Horner Weg*

edit - looks like you used the U3 line to get there :eeps:

:lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hamburg ? What are you guys talking about ? I have never been to Hamburg in my entire life :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *edit - looks like you used the U3 line to get there :eeps:
> 
> :lmao: *


I just take a taxi ... :eeps:

A station wagon taxi ... :yikes:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hamburg ? What are you guys talking about ? I have never been to Hamburg in my entire life :eeps: *


That's not what your warehouse night watchman said last Sunday night ... 

After I gave him 200 EUR to let me in ... :eeps:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

From the looks of the sticker on the dash trim in front of the beifahrer, Germany also has lawyers....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Wonder how I got my hands on 75 cases of this stuff ... ? 

:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool Pic, Patrick :thumbup: 

Can we use this pic on our new flyers ?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Cool Pic, Patrick :thumbup:
> 
> Can we use this pic on our new flyers ?  *


I don't think that you would want to do that to your marketing department. It might cause a wave of office suicides. :yikes:

*"Ugly, bald men in Finnland enjoy our energy drink, you will too." *


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Cool Pic, Patrick :thumbup:
> 
> Can we use this pic on our new flyers ?  *


New spokesman :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *New spokesman :dunno:
> 
> :angel: *


How about East Coast Sales Manager ?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *How about East Coast Sales Manager ?  *


Yes and I know just the man for the job


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Yes and I know just the man for the job  *


Alex would probably require you to work though ... :eeps:

Which would be different that what you do now. 

:bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It almost feels as though we have hijacked one of Alex's own threads.

:eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Alex would probably require you to work though ... :eeps:
> 
> Which would be different that what you do now.
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Hey I am off to teach a class @ 10 so I do some work Not that I guarantee anyone will learn anything 



Patrick 520iAT said:


> *It almost feels as though we have hijacked one of Alex's own threads.
> :eeps: *


LOL...............not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *It almost feels as though we have hijacked one of Alex's own threads.
> 
> :eeps: *


Hey as long as you guys are gang members, no fear, hijack away ! 

:str8pimpi


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't know Alex, I think the E60 needs another hump in the dash.  I wonder if it will make it into production.

Nice work with the pics though. Its good to see this stuff.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Too much glare on the window to see in real well. Next time ask your source to roll down the window or move it into the shade. LOL


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

SoonerE39 said:


> *Too much glare on the window to see in real well. Next time ask your source to roll down the window or move it into the shade. LOL *


Or to take it for a test drive and then post a full report.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Just saw this on .org...









.... or is this a :repost: ?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *.... or is this a :repost: ? *


Yes, repost.

You surf the .ORG? 

Sorry ...

:bigpimp:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Yes, repost.
> 
> You surf the .ORG?
> 
> ...


Slow day on the OT forum... decided to venture out to the old playground. :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Slow day on the OT forum... decided to venture out to the old playground. :bigpimp: *


What about work? :dunno:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *What about work? :dunno: *


Damn! I knew there was something I forgot about. :bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *OK, as you can see informants are working night and day for me  *


It looks like the E60 won't have a cool key fob and start button a la E65. 

Good to see that they kept a traditional console shifter and handbrake in place, even on the automatic models. The dash layout looks pretty much like a mini-E65 dash. It appears to have the E65 comfort seats in place, which is one of the best seats I have ever sat in. They are almost like a cross between the old comfort seats and sport seats available on the E38. :thumbup:

The materials look a bit questionable. The grey plastic on the console and door panels doesn't look that great, nor does that gold trim between the wood trim strip and the black portion of the top of the dash.


----------

